# Weitere Klassen in D3?



## 1234black (2. Juli 2009)

Tag jeder weiss ja das es in D3 momentan ja nur 3 Klassen gibt
den Hexendoktor,Barbar,und Zauberin.
Glaubt ihr das noch weitere Klassen in D3 (ohne Expansionset)dazu kommen?Wie z.b. Paladin,Amazone,Druide? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiryo (3. Juli 2009)

das halte ich für sehr wahrscheinlich

vielleicht überrascht uns blizz ja mit was komplett neuartigem





edit: first ^^


----------



## Alka1 (3. Juli 2009)

es werden beim start mind. 5 klassen sein. welche die anderen beiden klassen sind, steht aber noch in den sternen. 
denke aber mal, es wird einen jäger/schützen/amazone geben und einen paladin/druide oder evtl. einen schurken/assassin/dieb whatever...

gruß Alka


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (3. Juli 2009)

Ich weiß, WoW-Krankheit, aber ich spiele Diablo seit Veröffentlichung des ersten Teils. Daher bitte, auch wenn es durchaus so scheint, nicht mit der WoW-Keule kommen.

Es ist auch weniger eine Vermutung, eher eine skeptische Befürchtung (nachdem ich ja schon Monströsitäten auf den D3 Screenshots gesichtet habe, nicht weiter verwunderlich): Es gibt ja (oder es soll sowas wie) Heilsphären geben, die nach dem Töten eines Monsters (Bosses auch?) erscheint. Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage: Wenn ich gegen einen Miniboss oder Boss kämpfe, der im Teamplay "einfacher" ist (auch wenn man bei Diablo 3 vlt. davon ausgehen kann, irgendwann (equipabhängig) alles alleine zu legen wie in D2) und der ja nicht vor seinem Ableben so eine Heilsphäre erscheinen lässt, gibt es dann vielleicht Klassen mit Heilerfähigkeiten, die aber auch aufgrund gediegener Schadenszauber alleine bestehen kann? Das würde mich interessieren, wäre wie gesagt wieder sowas wo man sagen könnte "Bäh kein WoW Abklatsch" oder "Maaami, WoW kills the Diablo-style *sing*", aber dennoch würde ich gern wissen, ob so etwas kommen könnte? Abwegig wär's ja nicht so sehr bei den ganzen Heilblubberblasen oder was auch immer.

Nur 'ne Idee, die einer Befürchtung ähnelt.


----------



## Bierzelthocker (3. Juli 2009)

Hraeshvelgr schrieb:


> Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage: Wenn ich gegen einen Miniboss oder Boss kämpfe, der im Teamplay "einfacher" ist (auch wenn man bei Diablo 3 vlt. davon ausgehen kann, irgendwann (equipabhängig) alles alleine zu legen wie in D2) und der ja nicht vor seinem Ableben so eine Heilsphäre erscheinen lässt, gibt es dann vielleicht Klassen mit Heilerfähigkeiten, die aber auch aufgrund gediegener Schadenszauber alleine bestehen kann? Das würde mich interessieren, wäre wie gesagt wieder sowas wo man sagen könnte "Bäh kein WoW Abklatsch" oder "Maaami, WoW kills the Diablo-style *sing*", aber dennoch würde ich gern wissen, ob so etwas kommen könnte? Abwegig wär's ja nicht so sehr bei den ganzen Heilblubberblasen oder was auch immer.



Auch wenns nett wäre sich selbst heilen zu können, ich habe gelesen das es keine heilenden Fähigkeiten geben soll. Also werden wir wohl wieder auf die guten alten Heiltränke zurückgreifen... Aber wer weiß was Blizzard noch alles ändern wird...


----------



## 1234black (3. Juli 2009)

Bierzelthocker schrieb:


> Auch wenns nett wäre sich selbst heilen zu können, ich habe gelesen das es keine heilenden Fähigkeiten geben soll. Also werden wir wohl wieder auf die guten alten Heiltränke zurückgreifen... Aber wer weiß was Blizzard noch alles ändern wird...





eben bis etz weiss man ja nur wenig bin gespannt was noch alles dazu kommt


----------

